# Hot Girl Says I have a sexy voice



## Redefine

I don't know if its much of a triumph, but this hot sophomore was sitting near me and heard me talking. She said I had a deep voice and said it was sexy. Then she told to say something and like an idiot I said "something" :doh . Later on I heard her say "omg his voice makes me wet", I was like :eek.

It was pretty funny, all my friends were giving me high fives. I always thought my voice was boring and monotone, I guess not.


----------



## RWolfe506

hah! I think that's the only good comment that I seem to get from good looking girls, although my voice isn't exactly deep. It's an odd compliment... but I'll take it.


----------



## zarathustra55

Last week, a girl in one of my classes commented on how nice she thought my eyes looked....and being the social coward that I am I really couldn't compliment her back. So frustrating......I must come across to girls as completely insensitive.


----------



## Kentucky_Fried

That's good news, dude. One of the top things women like in a man is his voice.



> Last week, a girl in one of my classes commented on how nice she thought my eyes looked....and being the social coward that I am I really couldn't compliment her back.


Now that you're aware of it, prepare to speak back in the future.


----------



## custard25

Awesome!! I have a deep voice but all the guys I know are always making fun of it. There always imitating my voice. Makes me mad. But glad to know its sexy to girls, even though no one has said " you have a sexy voice".


----------



## millenniumman75

drive-to-the-hoop said:


> I don't know if its much of a triumph, but this hot sophomore was sitting near me and heard me talking. She said I had a deep voice and said it was sexy. Then she told to say something and like an idiot I said "something" :doh . Later on I heard her say "omg his voice makes me wet", I was like :eek.
> 
> It was pretty funny, all my friends were giving me high fives. I always thought my voice was boring and monotone, I guess not.


Wait a minute.....low voice, and you're what, 17?

You should have told her "wait until I'm 18, baby!" :lol

Seriously - your voice is strictly you - ever tried radio?
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Redefine

millenniumman75 said:


> Wait a minute.....low voice, and you're what, 17?


I'm not a big kid or anything, it's just naturally deep :stu



> You should have told her "wait until I'm 18, baby!" :lol


Oh yea, that would've been good :roll haha. She kept on telling me to say something today too and was laughing at my reactions. It's actually getting kind of annoying. I told her I'm tired of being treated like a sex object. :lol



> Seriously - your voice is strictly you - ever tried radio?
> :boogie :boogie :boogie


I actually was entered into some audio essay competition by one of my teachers and won it. She said my voice sounded really good almost like one of those audio book tapes and recommended I did one in college for money. I mumble way too much in real life though usually because I'm so anxious.


----------



## smok3yk

I too have been told on a number of different occasions that I have a sexy voice. I got one of those deep voices as well. Kinda like Barry White style. And I can't even begin to count how many times I've been told I should be a radio DJ. However my social anxiety would never allow me to be a DJ.


----------



## lyssado707

Wowie congrats :lol


----------



## Inturmal

So... have you tapped it yet?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat

You should consider getting into radio. It sure beats working for a living!

I never considered myself to have a "radio voice". Now when my friends listen to me they say "Now I think of it you do have a radio voice."


----------



## Redefine

Inturmal said:


> So... have you tapped it yet?


Haha, my friends keep on asking me that. Supposedly they're going to take me out this weekend and get me drunk. That's probably the only way it will happen. She's not exactly my type, but she is hot...


----------



## time4sugar

drive-to-the-hoop said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... have you tapped it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, my friends keep on asking me that. Supposedly they're going to take me out this weekend and get me drunk. That's probably the only way it will happen. She's not exactly my type, but she is hot...
Click to expand...

haha typical guys..... but its great if she makes u accept urself and maybe help ur sa a bit?
i love deep voices i do rekon there heaps sexy....especially north american ones...i have this weird obsession with american guys ......anyways im going to be quiet now lol........


----------



## User

drive-to-the-hoop said:


> I actually was entered into some audio essay competition by one of my teachers and won it. She said my voice sounded really good almost like one of those audio book tapes and recommended I did one in college for money. I mumble way too much in real life though usually because I'm so anxious.


 :lol

Sounds like another female finds your voice sexy....


----------



## Redefine

User said:


> drive-to-the-hoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually was entered into some audio essay competition by one of my teachers and won it. She said my voice sounded really good almost like one of those audio book tapes and recommended I did one in college for money. I mumble way too much in real life though usually because I'm so anxious.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> Sounds like another female finds your voice sexy....
Click to expand...

uhh, yea but that teacher was like 70 years old :um :lol


----------



## Inturmal

drive-to-the-hoop said:


> uhh, yea but that teacher was like 70 years old


Buy some lubrication and you won't tell the difference.


----------



## Redefine

Inturmal said:


> drive-to-the-hoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhh, yea but that teacher was like 70 years old
> 
> 
> 
> Buy some lubrication and you won't tell the difference.
Click to expand...

:con :wtf uke


----------



## shiznit

Redefine said:


> She said I had a deep voice and said it was sexy. Later on I heard her say "omg his voice makes me wet"


That's an excellent confidence booster when talking to the ladies. Use that ability to your advantage. Don't depend on it, but look at it as another good chapter in your book of relations.


----------



## Redefine

shiznit said:


> Redefine said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said I had a deep voice and said it was sexy. Later on I heard her say "omg his voice makes me wet"
> 
> 
> 
> That's an excellent confidence booster when talking to the ladies. Use that ability to your advantage. Don't depend on it, but look at it as another good chapter in your book of relations.
Click to expand...

It's definitely a huge confidence booster for me in general, not just with girls. I'm starting to look at things a lot differently now. A lot of the negative thoughts I've had in the past are just not there right now. It's almost like most of the stuff that used to bother me just really doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## crazyg

Redefine said:


> shiznit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redefine said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said I had a deep voice and said it was sexy. Later on I heard her say "omg his voice makes me wet"
> 
> 
> 
> That's an excellent confidence booster when talking to the ladies. Use that ability to your advantage. Don't depend on it, but look at it as another good chapter in your book of relations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely a huge confidence booster for me in general, not just with girls. I'm starting to look at things a lot differently now. A lot of the negative thoughts I've had in the past are just not there right now. It's almost like most of the stuff that used to bother me just really doesn't matter anymore.
Click to expand...

That's awesome. And I think you saying "something" when she asked you to say something is really funny. It's good to just take it and kind of make fun of it...which, it seems like you're doing very nicely.


----------



## Redefine

Crap. Today wasn't a good day. I woke up in a real low mood for some reason. I don't know what happened to my confidence, but it just wasn't there today. This girl is sooo hot and I don't want to blow it. She's always tapping me on the back when she passes me in the halls, all I can do is smile at her. Other than that I feel like a retard when she talks to me especially in front of all my teammates (shes our scorekeeper). She even asked me if I was feeling ok because of the way I was acting. Even though she was probably joking, it still sucked. Damn this anxiety.

Oh well, it was only one day. I plan on making a rebound. 

Did I mention this girl is really hot?


----------



## User

^ Definitely been there man. It sucks having to struggle with SA when a girl, an attractive one at that, shows interest in you. I don't have any advice for you, just my sympathy.


----------



## Redefine

Wow, I just learned today that just about everybody heard about this. Some of my friends were saying I should be one of those phone sex people for a career (hahaha). Most of them are cheering me on, which kind of puts more pressure on me. I just keep telling myself I don't have to prove anything to anyone. They said they are taking me out this saturday night to get me drunk. I'm actually really good with girls when I'm under the influence so we'll have to wait and see what happens... :yes


----------

